# Is Blue Buffalo causing diarrhea?



## Anitapatel

I have a 4 month old German Shepherd and his previous vet told us that Blue Buffalo tends to cause diarrhea, he suggested Wellness, but his new vet says that Blue Buffalo is just fine. He was put on canned food for awhile to stop the diarrhea and the only thing he eats is Blue Buffalo, no treats or anything and he is still not solid. Is this being caused by the food? Would you suggest a new brand that is good for puppies?


----------



## rickaz80

I use wellness for large breeds and have no problems. Is your dog still on puppy food? If so you may consider starting regular food. Our VET had us change at three months, he said puppy food was to hot.


----------



## bigdavejoker

We feed Blue Buffalo exclusively and have not had problem for both our puppies and adult dogs.


----------



## RockinIt

Joker speaks the truth (that's my DH). 

We've been on Blue for almost 2 years now and haven't looked back. I do have a couple of questions. How long is awhile? Also when you switched to Blue how slowly/quickly did you transition? Added together those can both be factors. 

While what rickaz says may be good advice, be sure to talk to your own vet before you try feeding your puppy adult food. It's not formulated for puppies so you want a vet that knows YOUR dog to help you make that choice.


----------



## chicagojosh

BB gave my puppy diarrhea, so we switched to TOTW. tried to give BB a 2nd chane Diarrhea returned. all dogs are different of course, but it was horrible for Cody.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

It's possible as Josh stated, not all foods work for all dogs. While I never feed BB, I did feed their gf Wilderness but fell off that bandwagon for numerous reasons (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/145562-blue-buffalo-what-they-hiding.html). ((sticking with the cause rerun)) 

My last pup I tried to feed Wellness and Orijen but couldn't get a firm stool on either, I ended up switching her to Innova LBP and she is doing fine on it.


----------



## koda00

my breeder used bb LBP, i kept Ryker on the pup formula for about 4 months then used 1/2 n 1/2 LB adult.. the peach bag/orange bag til about 7-8 months then switched over to LB Adult. he just turned a yr. old yesterday and has done excellent on it


----------



## Kris10

Max has eaten BB since puppyhood and has done well on it (we did try other foods b/c he had itchies at one point and we wanted to rule out food allergies, also tried other foods to satisfy MR PICKYEATER!). I think after ruling out other factors (not switching food gradually, feeding too much) that sometimes a pup will simply do well on one food vs. another.


----------



## GSD Momma

My pup has trouble with the foods and treats with too much flaxseed and/or chicory root. Wellness gave her diarrhea and so did the wellness treats. We feed her Holistic Select and she does great on it.


----------



## GSD Momma

I think it's the same for humans too. Some people can eat fiber one cereal and bars and some cannot...LOL
So dogs tolerate different food ingredients differently too.


----------



## Gretchen

If your pup is on canned, soft food will equal softer poop. Have you tried adding a little white rice or dry food to the mix? 

Have you ruled out giardia? Our dog had really soft poop on Wellness, out of the many brands we've tried, the Solid Gold brand has worked best


----------



## Pattycakes

I've been feeding my dog BB since she was a puppy. She too had diarrhea while on the BB puppy food. I tried everything...canned pumpkin, probiotics, adding some rice. But then someone told me to take her off the chicken formula and switch her to the BB Basics with Salmon and she has never had diarrhea again from her food. For my dog, it was the chicken formula that was giving her diarrhea. My dog loves the BB and is doing extremely well on it.


----------



## jprice103

I had switched my puppy to BB from Diamond (which the breeder was feeding, but can't find it anywhere near where I live). She is doing fairly well on BB. She has some soft stools, but not diarrhea. I was considering switching her to Solid Gold Wolf Cub when we are nearing the end of her current BB bag...but not sure if I should. Based on reviews it appears that Solid Gold Wolf Cub is the better food...but don't want to switch her AGAIN, if she's doing ok on BB. Any thoughts as to either keeping her on BB or switching? Is Wolf Cub a better food??


----------



## aubie

BB Puppy seems to cause loose stools. Regular adult BB does not.

Also, softer stools could be causes by overfeeding, so just check that out.


----------



## mssandslinger

BB is great for my dogs, but I have had friends dogs who dont do well with it.


----------



## Anitapatel

jprice103 said:


> I had switched my puppy to BB from Diamond (which the breeder was feeding, but can't find it anywhere near where I live). She is doing fairly well on BB. She has some soft stools, but not diarrhea. I was considering switching her to Solid Gold Wolf Cub when we are nearing the end of her current BB bag...but not sure if I should. Based on reviews it appears that Solid Gold Wolf Cub is the better food...but don't want to switch her AGAIN, if she's doing ok on BB. Any thoughts as to either keeping her on BB or switching? Is Wolf Cub a better food??



We switched Brutus from BB to Solid Gold Wolf Cub & not only does he love the taste but he is finally solid! I would say definitely switch to the Solid Gold it seems to be better food


----------



## ba1614

Pattycakes said:


> I've been feeding my dog BB since she was a puppy. She too had diarrhea while on the BB puppy food. I tried everything...canned pumpkin, probiotics, adding some rice. But then someone told me to take her off the chicken formula and switch her to the BB Basics with Salmon and she has never had diarrhea again from her food. For my dog, it was the chicken formula that was giving her diarrhea. My dog loves the BB and is doing extremely well on it.


 I had exactly the same experience with my Abby, while my current 6month old is just fine on the chicken formula.


----------



## jprice103

Anitapatel said:


> We switched Brutus from BB to Solid Gold Wolf Cub & not only does he love the taste but he is finally solid! I would say definitely switch to the Solid Gold it seems to be better food


Thanks! I do think I'm going to make the switch. I actually have a small bag of SGWC that I was using for training treats...and she does love it! I just want her to enjoy her food...right now on the BB LBP she just seems to pick at it.


----------



## Kola_2010

I use it for Kola she is 15 weeks... she does fine with it... 

Sometimes its just all the good stuff in it... it takes puppies time to adjust with it


----------

